# Grizzly G0690 Cabinet Saw



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

I will be taking delivery of a G0690 on Friday. It will be replacing an older 3/4HP contractor saw I received and restored from my great grandfather. I've done a number of projects on that saw but I've hit some limits with it and I've done a few too many cuts that I didn't feel entirely comfortable with. That crappy fence and ripping 3/4" face frames really didn't sit well. I considered paying a bit more for the G0691 but I really don't think I have the need, want, or room for the large width in my 19x20 shop. I usually end up breaking down sheet goods with a circular saw anyway, then clean them up with the TS.

Any tips on assembly? I know to follow the instructions regarding blade, miter, fence alignment. I purchased the HTC base since the ShopFox one has so many negative reviews. It won't move much -- my current is stationary. I just would like the option. 

Any favorites on aftermarket above table dust collection, or ideas on a DIY solution?

Looking forward to its arrival. I purposely chose Friday (there was a Thursday delivery window) so that I could have a beer and assembly party. Then my wife ruined those plans by reminding me we have a retirement party to go to that night. :thumbdown:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

BrandonD369 said:


> .... I purposely chose Friday (there was a Thursday delivery window) so that I could have a beer and assembly party. Then my wife ruined those plans by reminding me we have a retirement party to go to that night. :thumbdown:


Uh oh....looks to me like you might have a 24 hour bug coming on in the next 72-96 hours...you might not be able to make that party after all... :laughing:

You should be able to slide the rails of the G0690 farther to the right to get closer to 40" rip capacity from it. 

I think it comes with a blade, but you and your saw both deserve better....be sure to get a real blade for it. 
http://lumberjocks.com/knotscott/blog/12395

Good luc, and be sure to post some pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks knotscott, I had seen your article on extending rip capacity and may do so. I recently purchased LU87R010 24T and LU85R010 80T blades. They've seen little use in my contractor saw.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Brandon, I was wondering when you would upgrade your tablesaw. That was about the on my tool I saw in your shop that didn't fit in with the rest of your incredibly drool worthy tools. 

While I have no experience with that tablesaw, I have spent a good bit of time aligning mine which was made a lot easier with the dial indicator on a miter slot runner I have. I would suggest you don't do this while the booze are flowing though.


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

The old saw has sentimental value... It is the only item I have from my great grandfather, and I have a lot of memories being out in his shop. I was wanting to wait until I built a large shop so that I could have it and a new saw setup for different operations. The reality is that it will be a couple years before the idea of a shop is seriously explored and I really did not feel comfortable using the saw. What will happen is the saw will get stored somewhere, or more likely it will be taken apart and only the center portion will be kept and hung on a wall in the shop. 

No worries on the beer. Besides my own precautions in the shop, my wife would kill me before the saw.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/grizzly-g0690-table-saw-58519/ I've had mine for just alittle while now and boy am I glad I finally upgraded. 

Mine went together like pie and ice cream :thumbsup: I was really surprised how well it went together, everything was dead nuts on. Missing one part and it you read my post you'll see the power cord issue I had.
no big deal, just more work. I love, love, love my saw! It eats oak like it was basswood. I bought the Shopfox base and haven't had any issues to date, but I'm like you I guess in the fact that while I do need to move it, it's not very far.

Congrats on your new saw!


----------



## hsimms (Nov 12, 2010)

I bought my G0691 about this time last year. I had no trouble at all with set-up. No special hints - just follow the directions. I think I had to tweak the fence a little but everything else was dead on out of the box. I check periodically and it has held adjustments well also. I stepped up from a Craftsman contractor saw and there is a huge difference in performance. I agree with the earlier poster - you'll want a better blade than comes with it. Overall, I am extremely satisfied with this saw.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

BrandonD369 said:


> The old saw has sentimental value... It is the only item I have from my great grandfather, and I have a lot of memories being out in his shop. I was wanting to wait until I built a large shop so that I could have it and a new saw setup for different operations. The reality is that it will be a couple years before the idea of a shop is seriously explored and I really did not feel comfortable using the saw. What will happen is the saw will get stored somewhere, or more likely it will be taken apart and only the center portion will be kept and hung on a wall in the shop.
> 
> No worries on the beer. Besides my own precautions in the shop, my wife would kill me before the saw.



I knew the story behind the old saw and sorry if I struck a nerve at all it wasn't intentional. Unfortunately I was only left with a small bag of tools from my grandfather. In there was an old Stanley block plane in rough shape. It now sits nice and shiny up on a shelf in my shop. You'll have to pry that baby from my cold dead hands.

I like the idea of putting the old saying up on the wall or somehow on display rather than going into storage. I don't know if you will have an extension to the right on your new saw but that would be a good place for it. I've also seen someone on here who set up a second saw in their outfeed table facing the other direction.


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks all. Glad your both happy with your saws. 

Capt'n -- no nerves struck. Just wanted to add a bit of back story for those that didn't see my post in the shop pics thread.


----------



## Lew (Oct 25, 2011)

BrandonD369 said:


> I recently purchased LU87R010 24T and LU85R010 80T blades. They've seen little use in my contractor saw.


Those blades you listed are thin kerf. Your 690 is supplied with a full kerf riving knife. 

Congrats on the new saw. I have some griz equipment. All performs excellent and their customer service is second to none.


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

Lew said:


> Those blades you listed are thin kerf. Your 690 is supplied with a full kerf riving knife.
> 
> Congrats on the new saw. I have some griz equipment. All performs excellent and their customer service is second to none.


Sonuva. Nice catch. I just bought those blades not but a couple weeks ago. I had no intentions of purchasing a new saw at that point. I think you're right about the rip blade being thin kerf, but the crosscut blade, LU85R010, seems to be full kerf at 1/8" thick? I guess my dad will be receiving a slightly used rip blade shortly.


----------



## TSamples (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying the grizzly 0690 will it get as good cut as a delta,sawstop ect I'm just a intermediate woodworker but enjoy the hobby and want a good straight square cut saw


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

TSamples said:


> I'm thinking of buying the grizzly 0690 will it get as good cut as a delta,sawstop ect I'm just a intermediate woodworker but enjoy the hobby and want a good straight square cut saw


 With a good blade it will do just fine, ask me how I know:thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

Delivery day :thumbsup:

Unfortunately there's no getting out of the retirement party tonight, but I think I've convinced her to keep our presence there short. I also have commitments tomorrow, from 12 to an unknown time, and then again later in the evening. So it might not be till Sunday when this thing gets assembled. I've already cleared aside the projects I'm working on so I might just unpack everything, lay it out, and work on it as I have time.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

BrandonD369 said:


> Delivery day :thumbsup:
> 
> Unfortunately there's no getting out of the retirement party tonight, but I think I've convinced her to keep our presence there short. I also have commitments tomorrow, from 12 to an unknown time, and then again later in the evening. So it might not be till Sunday when this thing gets assembled. I've already cleared aside the projects I'm working on so I might just unpack everything, lay it out, and work on it as I have time.


You say that now but something tells me you will be up until the wee hours of the night tonight, tomorrow night, and will be ripping boards at 3AM Sunday morning! It feels like Christmas and I'm not even the one getting the saw...


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

captainawesome said:


> You say that now but something tells me you will be up until the wee hours of the night tonight, tomorrow night, and will be ripping boards at 3AM Sunday morning! It feels like Christmas and I'm not even the one getting the saw...


LOL... you are probably right. I've been known to do similar things before. I just wanted to give an impression of self control. :laughing:


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

BrandonD369 said:


> LOL... you are probably right. I've been known to do similar things before. I just wanted to give an impression of self control. :laughing:


Hahaha!


----------



## TSamples (Mar 6, 2014)

How do you know?


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

He's had the G0690 for a while. See his earlier reply.


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

I recommend you closely follow the instructions on removing the shipping grease from the trunnion guides and lubricate them with graphite or a dry lube before you start using the saw. It will need to be done sooner or later and is much easier before you assemble the saw. I know this from experience with my 691.


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

I received the saw pretty early in the delivery window. I have the mobile base assembled and walked the cabinet off the pallet into it. I stopped there as I'm missing a bolt for the mobile base feet. Will continue in the morning. I'll post more details and pictures later.


----------



## TSamples (Mar 6, 2014)

Having a hard time deciding I really like the 690 but my wife 
Wants me to get sawstop because of the
Safety (grand kids. ) lol is it really worth 
The extra money or does it cut much better for 
The average hobbiest to justify the cost or 
Will the grizzly be just as accurate. Please Help
Buying one today


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

TSamples said:


> Having a hard time deciding I really like the 690 but my wife
> Wants me to get sawstop because of the
> Safety (grand kids. ) lol is it really worth
> The extra money or does it cut much better for
> ...


Cut performance is largely determined by setup and blade choice....it'll be nearly impossible to tell which saw cut a piece of wood. Power, mass, accuracy, fence type, surface area, and classification are pretty similar. The SS has slightly heavier duty bearings help to absorb the shock if the safety brake is activated, but that shouldn't translate to better accuracy. The SS PCS and ICS are great saws even without the brake, but the main appeal is the safety feature, and it adds some cost. Both will cut wood, one won't cut fingers.


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

TSamples said:


> Having a hard time deciding I really like the 690 but my wife
> Wants me to get sawstop because of the
> Safety (grand kids. ) lol is it really worth
> The extra money or does it cut much better for
> ...


When my kids were growing up and I was working with power tools, I always unplugged cords when finished with each cut. Yes it was a pain, but, they could not hit the switch and activate the power tools. I also was not using large table saws, drill presses, but I would still think about doing so, if I was working around little ones that could not be trusted. Fortunately, I am working by my self without kids in my shop now.

But what knotscott said about cutting fingers can not be done with the saw stop.

Jon
Northern Michigan


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

Will the grand kids be using the saw? I have grand kids also but they will not be using my saw, or any other machines. I also unplug everything when not in use. I just got a new saw last fall and I really liked the safety of the SS but when it came down to the cost, I just couldn't justify the extra $1000 it would have cost me, over my other choice. I ended up getting a Jet Xacta saw and I have been very happy with it. The SS question is one everyone has to ask themselves, as far as if it's worth the cost to them. The SS saws are very nice saws, so the only real question is, do you think the safety factor is worth the cost?


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

There are plenty of saw stop threads on here to debate this. I'm more interested in seeing Brandon's new beautiful 690 come together.

Get anything done this morning or will it have to wait until tonight?


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

It's hard to get much work done on it with having so many interruptions since it's arrival. Here's a little bit more details up till where I'm at for those interested.

The saw came packaged extremely well. It looks like Grizzly bolts the main cabinet, extension tables, and few other goodies to their own pallet and ships two separate boxes with it. I think the freight company then put all three items onto their own pallet and wrapped it together. I first unwrapped everything and separated the boxes. It was packed extremely well, as per typical Grizzly style. I next assembled the mobile base, up until it said to go ahead and put the machine on it. I then "slid" the top pallet off of the bottom and lowered it to some wood planks. Lifted the other side and removed the bottom pallet, and finally the wood blocks to get it level with the ground. After unbolting it from the pallet I decided to remove the table to lighten it in prep for walking it to the mobile base. Good move -- the table alone weighs a ton. Seeing the trunnions in person literally made me go "whoa" out loud. I've obviously seen pictures online but they don't it justice. I'm a big guy and I can't wrap my hand around portions of it. 

I walked it off its pallet and into the mobile base which went a lot better than I thought it would. I went about finishing the mobile base but found they shorted me a bolt. I went this morning to get one only to come back and find it wasn't the right length. It was the right length according to the manual, but the small footprint of the saw made it to where the side rails on the base overlapped, making the bolt too small to fit through the two rails and the leg. Finally got the right bolt and finished the base.

From there I cleaned up the grease on the trunnions. Quite a pain but hopefully worth it. I sprayed a graphite lube on the parts. I then put the table back on, installed a blade, and finally adjusted the 90 and 45 degree stops. Now I'm in the process of using a dial indicator to verify parallelism with the blade and will proceed with the rest of the install after that. I'll check parallelism again after the extension tables and rails are installed just in case, but want to get it good now as I'm sure it's way off from taking the top off.

No pictures yet, but there will be!


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

Addressing yet another interruption now, but I have the table aligned, extensions installed, and rails on. Knotscott, or anyone, the front rail is only secured with two bolts, one on either end, because of moving it down. Do you think this is sufficient? The rear rail only called for two bolts, but I would imagine more pressure would be exerted on the front when clamping the fence down. It will also be attached to the melamine extension tables, but those tables are only secured to the two rails, not the cabinet tables.


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

Nevermind, I'm moving the rails back. It adds about 7" rip and I don't think its worth it. I like the smaller footprint.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

I bought the 690 this fall and LOVE IT!!!!!!! Havent had an issue with it at all, square, true, cuts and good dust collection. Went together very easy and quicker than I anticipated.


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

I managed to get it completely assembled yesterday night. I woke about 7:30 that day and went, literally, non-stop until about 12:45AM. I had to help setup for a school dance, and then go back and clean up afterwards. 

The install and adjustments went well. Starting off where I left off in my earlier reply, I ended up moving the rails back down to their standard position. For my shop, I did not think the added capacity was worth the additional footprint and possibly drilling into the fence rails to be able to get a 3rd or 4th bolt in. 

After the rails were in position, I installed the last extension that came with it (the composite wood one), and put on the fence. I had to do some minor adjustments with it, but otherwise it was pretty good from the start.

The rest was just finalizing the install and double checking accuracy. I had a large smile come to my face the first time I powered it up. It passes the nickle test on start up, shut off, and in between. 

I moved it into position, and connected it to my duct work. I already had an (unused) drop there, I just had to connect some flex to it and run it to the saw cabinet. I have 6" ducting so I reduced down right at the machine port. I will likely go back and alter the port to accept the 6" hose directly down the road (along with a few other tools connected similarly.)

I had to run to the store and fetch a longer cord and plug for the saw. The one that came wired to it was probably only about 6' long, barely enough to stretch across the underside of the table to reach the wall and outlet. 

I've made several cuts on the saw already. I picked up a few sheets of 3/4 plywood today to do some shop projects, including a new outfeed table for the saw to replace the one that came with my great grandfather's saw. It will be pretty basic but still have a small shelf, drawer for blades & accessories, and a spot to store my sled that I am also working on currently. So I've done numerous cuts in the 3/4 ply and also in some oak for the sled runners. I absolutely love the saw so far. The ease of adjusting the blade height and angle, the beautiful fence that is actually square AND accurate, the nice off switch I can hit with my body, riving knife, power, the dust collection... I really can't complain. 

Anyway, onto some pictures.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

She's a beauty!!! Congrats on the new saw and it looks like you are already putting it to good use. Have fun!


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

*thanks for the pics and set up story*

I am picking up a G1023RLX this week and will have to do the same. Nice to see the saw crate open and read how it was packaged. I had thoughts of laying the case down in a van to bring it home, but decided to take the truck instead. The van would have been easier to unload the saw from, height wise though.

Congrats on the saw and good luck with it.

Jon
Northern Michigan


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Beautiful saw, and excellent pics! Congrats.


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks. I'm definitely putting it to use. As I said I'm in the process of making an outfeed table. The old one is about 1.5-2" too short and caused the large plywood sheets to lift up and bind a bit near the end of the cut, hence the burn marks in that picture. I wanted to finish it first but realized I could use a sled (something I've always wanted to build) to cut the rails and aprons to length, so I'm working on that too. I could use my miter saw as I've done in the past, but that's not as fun! I really would like the TS to be the place for ripping AND cross cutting in my shop, and would like to replace my miter with an older DeWalt radial arm saw down the road.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Curious how many trips to that beer fridge it took......cdf7bcdf7bcdf7b dde06 Sent to y'all offen' a iPad thing......

Seriously, I'm jealous !! Trying to get up the nerve to pull the trigger on a 690, myself....


----------



## Lew (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice looking saw. I like the fence. I dislike how the Bies uses the pad that runs on top of the table.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*gotta different/better idea?*



Lew said:


> Nice looking saw. I like the fence. I dislike how the Bies uses the pad that runs on top of the table.


I can't see what the issue is other than it may "bump" if the side extensions are not perfectly flush...? :blink:

you gotta hold up the far end in some manner...anti-gravity?


----------



## Lew (Oct 25, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I can't see what the issue is other than it may "bump" if the side extensions are not perfectly flush...? :blink:
> 
> you gotta hold up the far end in some manner...anti-gravity?


Don't take me wrong, it is a terrific fence. The Griz fence has a glide that runs on its own rail on the back of the saw. On a personal choice, that is the one I would choose.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have 2 Biese fences...*

One of them used to ride on an angle like you mentioned. I changed it for a reason that escapes me at present, to the pad sliding on the table. My other Biese fence slides on a pad on the table, Craftsman 22124 10' table saw. Yep, they are great fences. :yes:


----------



## BrandonD (Feb 14, 2013)

It's been a little over a week and I've used it pretty extensively. Here's a brief picture of the new outfeed table and crosscut sled I made for the saw. At the far end of the table you can make out a roll of thick brown paper. As the outfeed table is the only flat surface in my shop, it sees a lot of re-purposing as a workbench and assembly table. I ordered this roll of thick paper off Amazon for cheap, cut it to width on the bandsaw, and made a couple brackets to mount it to the side. Now when I do glue ups or other work on the table, I can cover the top with the paper to help protect it. I've already used it a couple times, and since I didn't make a mess of it I was able to roll it back to re-use the same part next time. Not my idea, saw it somewhere on the 'net a while back, and filed it in my head for a time like this.


----------



## Allman27 (Feb 10, 2013)

That's an awesome looking setup! Hopefully before too long i'll have a setup similar to yours.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks good. Congrats on your new saw. I have a 1023 so I am not jealous, but I do know that you will get a lot of use and satisfaction from your 690.

"I went back to the store"
" the bolt was too short, so..."

Ha ha ha, that is the story of my life.
Mike


----------

